# Power query - download did not complete



## stuartmacdonald (Jun 27, 2018)

I have a number of queries in a workbook that are giving an error of 'download did not complete'
It is not giving me any more info or any clues on how to fix the error. I have multiple sheets pulling from the same tables, and this is the only one with the error, so I'm not sure where to start...

See a screenshot here
https://www.dropbox.com/s/aty5uoqpcodkusp/Download did not complete.png?dl=0

Tables are also not updating, despite the peek showing the latest data - got another post on this...

Many thanks in advance for any ideas on this...


----------



## IreneH (May 24, 2021)

I am having the same problem today. I updated the Source data as usual, then attempted to do a Refresh to my power query and it gives me the error message ‘Download did not complete.’  No other information is provided and doing a search in Google led me here. Anyone have experience resolving this issue?


----------

